# Sketchup on Linux



## Eric The Viking (27 Feb 2014)

Just got it working:

Sketchup "Make" for Windows (the current free, 64-bit version)
Ubuntu Linux 13.10
Xfce desktop
WINE (version from Ubuntu Software center)

Dual core processor, 4GB memory, roughly 100GB linux partition on disk.

1. Installed Linux
2. Installed Xfce desktop (prefer it to the standard Ubuntu one)
3. Installed WINE
4. Downloaded the Sketchup Make installer.
5. Use Wine config. to set emulation to Windows 7 (prevents an installer error)
6. Ran the Sketchup Make installer by double-clicking it.

It's a bit clunky, but the Linux box I'm running it on only has a very rudimentary (analogue!!) graphics processor.
I haven't tested it beyond getting a display and some very simple tasks.

But it does work! There are limitations, for example not being able to use the 3D warehouse directly from within Sketchup, but I've proved it can run, and the process wasn't much slower than installing it directly under Windows.

I'm dead impressed with WINE...

E.


----------



## xy mosian (27 Feb 2014)

Thank you eric , this looks good, but why is it not simple? I think you have highlighted one of the snags in moving over to Linux, and provided an answer. How many will be put off?
xy


----------



## bugbear (27 Feb 2014)

xy mosian":a7chx6d2 said:


> Thank you eric , this looks good, but why is it not simple? I think you have highlighted one of the snags in moving over to Linux, and provided an answer. How many will be put off?
> xy



You have a much better chance of running windows software on Linux than of running Linux software on Windows!!

BugBear (posting from Linux)


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Feb 2014)

xy mosian":js82tx9d said:


> Thank you eric , this looks good, but why is it not simple? I think you have highlighted one of the snags in moving over to Linux, and provided an answer. How many will be put off?
> xy



If you list the steps for installing Windows, then Sketchup, there's only one extra, really, which is WINE, and that's three mouse clicks and your password. You can't install anything on Linux without a password, which is a jolly good thing*.

E.

*Windows is arguably analogous, but it *is* arguable...


----------



## xy mosian (27 Feb 2014)

Sorry eric I wasn't getting at you. Merely trying to point out that all is not as simple as it would sometimes appear to be.
xy


----------



## RogerP (27 Feb 2014)

I've run Linux for many years and stick to non-MS programs and found there has nearly always been an alternative native Linux program available for anything I've needed. _Sketchup _is from one of those unenlightened publishers that don't make available a Linux version of their software. 

If I needed to use _Sketchup_ (which I don't) I have an old licenced copy of MS that I'd run in _Virtualbox_ rather than resort to _Wine_.


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Feb 2014)

Each to their own, etc.

I'm only saying I got it working easily - no Micro$oft licences required or any other fuss. 

Meanwhile I'm having a happy afternoon planning a big project using mind-mapping tools on a Linux desktop. There are at least three to choose from, they're all free, and they seem to work quite nicely.

Given that Sketchup is from an 'unenlightened publisher', but still really good, what would you suggest as an alternative that runs natively on Linux and works just as well?

Just curious...

E.


----------



## Brentingby (27 Feb 2014)

RogerP":3u1osxhh said:


> _Sketchup _is from one of those unenlightened publishers that don't make available a Linux version of their software.



Or maybe they are realists who recognise that most users are freeloaders and the vast majority of those that do buy the license are using Windows or Mac no matter how much better Linux might be. Why pour money into development of a product with no return on the investment?


----------



## RogerP (27 Feb 2014)

Eric The Viking":bnc7qfka said:


> Given that Sketchup is from an 'unenlightened publisher', but still really good, what would you suggest as an alternative that runs natively on Linux and works just as well?
> 
> Just curious...
> 
> E.


..... that's the problem, for Linux users who need Sketchup, there isn't a direct Linux alternative.


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Feb 2014)

So what was your point, exactly?


----------



## zb1 (2 Mar 2014)

Not exactly a direct alternative for Sketch-up but I use a Linux native CAD package called BricsCAD. It works with DXF and DWG formats so is great when communicating with architects and designers. It does have a 3D modelling function but I have never used it as it's unnecessary for my work. Have a look and get a free trial. It's also a shed load cheaper than other CAD packages. AutoCAD is about £7k a seat plus annual subscriptions, BricsCAD is £500 all in. It's functionality is really good. I'm running it on Linux MINT 13 with no issues. http://www.bricsys.com/en_GB/


----------



## monkeybiter (2 Mar 2014)

I find it strange that Sketchup was never ported to Chrome Os [linux based] when Google owned it.


----------



## Brentingby (2 Mar 2014)

monkeybiter":2uam8qyh said:


> I find it strange that Sketchup was never ported to Chrome Os [linux based] when Google owned it.



Google might have done if it had been kept. It had SketchUp for one main reason--to populate Google Earth with buildings. The reason for a free version of SketchUp was to get people all over the world to draw the buildings around them. It worked but not fast enough. When Google got the LIDAR technology installed on their cars and drones it didn't need SketchUp anymore.


----------

